# Need Help on type a III/III-F/third model/new third model



## LeeKJ (Nov 10, 2009)

HEy guys a little bit of help here
i see all lot of reviews on youtube but still very confuse:confused:
is third model and III the same?

what is the III-F on the new cube4you site
Type A III-F link
or III? is there a different?
http://cube4you.com/product-588.html<--- link to type III

and on the old site...(9cube.net)
there is the New third model(a) and the new III(a)
and a III

and which is the one with notches and without
and which is the best that doesn't pop and have great speed?


can anyone answer these questions?
please and thank you !


----------



## Konsta (Nov 10, 2009)

LeeKJ said:


> HEy guys a little bit of help here
> i see all lot of reviews on youtube but still very confuse:confused:
> is third model and III the same?
> 
> ...



Your link and New third model(a) are the same cube and it is really really fast and never pops. It's also light weight.
I just posted an average of 12 with that cube in video section if you want to see it in action.
I really can recommend it. I just got a second third model type A cube today, because my girlfriend wanted one too 

Oh, I forgot to say that you can buy it from here too: http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24563, that's where I got this second one.


----------



## LeeKJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Konsta said:


> LeeKJ said:
> 
> 
> > HEy guys a little bit of help here
> ...



ok thanks for the info! i m gonna get one today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2009)

LeeKJ said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > LeeKJ said:
> ...


Please take care of it. If you're not careful, your edges will snap.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 11, 2009)

Type A Third Model = Type A (III-F) = New Type A III =/= Type A III.


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2009)

JTW = The a3f is different. My friend has one. It has type F corners or something weird.

But it is extremely fast and cuts corners well. Maybe it's a bit too loose, but that can easily be fixed. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## pappas (Nov 11, 2009)

The a3f has a3 corners and f edges. Dont know what the core and springs are though. It's really smooth cuts corners pretty well, but it feels completely different to any other cube. It feels completely different to any type a,c, or d.


----------



## blah (Nov 11, 2009)

32.40 PLL time attack done on this cube. *It's less than a week old.* Can't be bad


----------



## Zubon (Nov 11, 2009)

Does anyone know which type this one is?

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24563

I think it is the A III-F because there is a small stick of plastic running across the hole in the hollow edge pieces. If you look at the sticky explaining the different types of type A cubes, one with this type of edge is not in there.

I got it but it was so bad....Worse than a dollar shop cube. It often locked up and made cracking noises when it turned. 

I tried everything but it is still quite bad.

Maybe I just got a bad one?


----------



## Konsta (Nov 11, 2009)

Zubon said:


> Does anyone know which type this one is?
> 
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24563
> 
> ...



It is what it says. Same cube as A III-F

And in that sticky, it's the New type A III. But like you said, there's a small stick instead of clear hole in that edge piece, but I'd say it's the same cube.

I've been using this cube 2-3 weeks now as my main cube and I absolutely love it, but I can understand that some people don't like it.
Maybe you should try Type C or something if you don't like how this one turns and sounds?


----------



## LeeKJ (Nov 11, 2009)

Edward said:


> LeeKJ said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



so which is better the III-F or the new third model?i need to get one before december i'm goin 4 a vacation in NZ


----------



## Konsta (Nov 11, 2009)

LeeKJ said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > LeeKJ said:
> ...



They're the same cube, like I pointed out in my post ?


----------



## LeeKJ (Nov 11, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## rookie (Nov 11, 2009)

im not sure if the people are telling you the right thing. if the a3f does have f edges, it definitely does not show in the picture.

for all i know a3f has a misleading name. i think it is better to name it new type a 3 ver.ii. this is because the only thing different between that and the new type a 3 is the extra little thin spoke of plastic bridge the gap in the edge pieces.

intuitively, it doesn't seem to make any difference in the cube... how can a thin piece of plastic that does not actually contact any friction points or moving parts change the feel of a cube? yet, when i tried it out, it felt different. but im not sure whether the different feeling comes from the color or the extra piece of plastic. it seems that different colors of the type new type a 3 use different plastic. the main difference seems to be between the "original" version and the white/black versions. 

original: http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24561

the original seems to be made of lighter and smoother plastic. i own the black new type a 3, and i tried the original new type a 3 ver. ii.

either way, the edge pieces of the a3f (new type a 3 ver. ii by picture) are definitely not f edges. also it is clear that the only different (by picture) is the thing little piece of plastic. the naming is misleading for even suggesting that it has anything to do with the type f... unless the cube delivered is different from the cube in the picture!

the new type a 3 needed a lot of breaking in to be good. so i would think that it would be the same for the ver. ii.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 11, 2009)

rookie said:


> im not sure if the people are telling you the right thing. if the a3f does have f edges, it definitely does not show in the picture.
> 
> for all i know a3f has a misleading name. i think it is better to name it new type a 3 ver.ii. this is because the only thing different between that and the new type a 3 is the extra little thin spoke of plastic bridge the gap in the edge pieces.
> 
> ...



the one in the link is the new one.

here's a picture that explains it all:







the ones on the bottom are old type A, type A II, and type A III
the ones on the top are: 
NEW type A I/Type A I-F/type A second model on C4U 
NEW Type A II/Type A II-F/Type A third molde on C4U
NEW type A III/type A III-f

the reason why the so-called Type A second model is A I-f instead of A II-f i'm not quite sure, but that's how c4u used to calls them (in the old shop).


so basicly 
NEW A *I* = *SECOND* MODEL 
NEW A *II* = *THIRD* MODEL 
NEW A *III* *≠* third model

BTW the second model's anti-pop design is a faliure.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> JTW = The a3f is different. My friend has one. It has type F corners or something weird.



You sure? I just ordered two A III-Fs from C4Y and both were identical to the Type A Third Model/New Type A III. I don't really care what the name is though, all I know is that the cube in question here is beastly.


----------



## Faz (Nov 12, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > JTW = The a3f is different. My friend has one. It has type F corners or something weird.
> ...



My friend = Pappas



PAPPAS!!15 said:


> The a3f has a3 corners and f edges. Dont know what the core and springs are though. It's really smooth cuts corners pretty well, but it feels completely different to any other cube. It feels completely different to any type a,c, or d.



Well, I'll be trying it again on sunday, and will tell you.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 12, 2009)

I guess that just by looking at the pieces, you can tell that it is the F model, it has the thin "spoke" crossing the hole in the edge piece.


----------



## Konsta (Nov 12, 2009)

Zubon said:


> I guess that just by looking at the pieces, you can tell that it is the F model, it has the thin "spoke" crossing the hole in the edge piece.



I thought AIII-F was some brand new cube, but I got this type of cube accidentally, when I made an order 16.3.2009 from 9spuzzles.
And now we have 2 of them, because DP had these ones.


----------



## LeeKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

ok so III-F or new III or new third model?


----------



## Konsta (Nov 12, 2009)

LeeKJ said:


> ok so III-F or new III or new third model?



http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24563 buy that.


----------



## devoblue (Nov 12, 2009)

Konsta said:


> LeeKJ said:
> 
> 
> > ok so III-F or new III or new third model?
> ...



+1

Although some may call it a New Type A III-F, its the same as c4u was selling 2 months ago as a New Type A-III. The spine on the middle of the edge is probably just there to add strength, and I doubt the one without the spine could be found (and as it would be weaker on the edges, you wouldn't want it). I have two of these cubes (with the spine) and they are amongst my favorites and have never popped. I got both of mine from c4u.

The New Type A-II / third model is a decent cube, but the edge inserts/anti-pop mechanism are a waste of time and won't stay in without gluing. I have two of those also, I don't use the edge tabs, and I have never had a pop. I got one from someone on ebay (where it was called third model) and one from c4u, where it was New A-II. I don't think c4u has these any more.

The New A-III is a better cube than the New A-II, but you need to be careful with the new A-III when removing an edge as it feels flimsy. No such problems with the new A-II.


----------



## ShahaK (Nov 12, 2009)

I just got my today from C4U,
And its pretty amazing, cuts corners in a way I havent yet got used to (maxed) cuz that REALLY great. no lock-up yet.

super light, my skewb weights couple of times more.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Konsta said:


> LeeKJ said:
> 
> 
> > ok so III-F or new III or new third model?
> ...



That's what I got from cube4you under the name of A (III-F), and the picture on C4Y matches. That's also what I've always known as a Type A Third Model.


----------



## Konsta (Nov 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > LeeKJ said:
> ...



Same here


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > LeeKJ said:
> ...



no, type a *third* model is type A *II*-f


----------



## Konsta (Nov 13, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



I think we both know that by now, but it's just what we're used to know that.
It's not our fault anyway, every place sells them with a different name.


----------



## rookie (Nov 13, 2009)

Zubon said:


> I guess that just by looking at the pieces, you can tell that it is the F model, it has the thin "spoke" crossing the hole in the edge piece.


if you are referring to the f model as the cube with new type a iii corners and f edges, then you are wrong because f-edges don't have spokes



devoblue said:


> The New A-III is a better cube than the New A-II, but you need to be careful with the new A-III when removing an edge as it feels flimsy. No such problems with the new A-II.


new type a ii is soooo much better man


----------



## rookie (Nov 13, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> so basicly
> NEW A *I* = *SECOND* MODEL
> NEW A *II* = *THIRD* MODEL
> NEW A *III* *≠* third model
> ...


right, but in this thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659, the dude argued that there is nothing "second model" about the new type a i, and there is nothing "third model" about the new type a ii. rather, it would make much more sense if new type a i was "first model", new type a ii was "second model" and new type a iii was "third model." in other words, c4u may have it wrong

that is the source of confusion because different people call it different things. that is why i think i only use the new type a i, ii, iii, iii ver.2 to aviod confusions


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 13, 2009)

why don't we just call it III-f from now on?? avoid the "model" and the "NEW/OLD" things


----------



## rookie (Nov 14, 2009)

rookie said:


> that is the source of confusion because different people call it different things. that is why i think i only use the new type a i, ii, iii, iii ver.2 to aviod confusions


asdfadsfadsf


----------



## Zubon (Nov 14, 2009)

Zubon said:


> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24563
> 
> 
> I got it but it was so bad....Worse than a dollar shop cube. It often locked up and made cracking noises when it turned.
> ...




UPDATE: Sorry to quote myself but I found out that I did indeed get a "bad one". 

As the edge pieces are much weaker in this design, many people say that before popping out an edge piece, you should loosen one screw.

The center caps fit inside the centers and although there is a recess to pry them out, there are no tabs to put a fingernail under like there are on many of my cubes. Therefore it was VERY hard for me to get the center caps off.

When the cube arrived, I was anxious to assemble it so I didn't really look at the pieces and just put it together quickly. Getting the center caps off was a nuance so I just thought it would maybe get better with time...It didn't.

Finally yesterday, I got the center caps off so I could loosen one screw to dismantle it.

Looking carefully, I found a lot of molding defects. Edges were sharp and there was too much excess flash. I think the design is good but the manufacturing is cheap and quick.

After spending about 1 hour smoothing it and cutting flash with an exacto knife, it got a lot better.

Now it is not nearly as good as some of my other cubes, but it has potential.


----------



## rookie (Nov 16, 2009)

that seems to be a prety common problem with new type a ii, iii, iv, and v. they just arent molded perfectly. but just keep on using it and it will get better... i think thats better than sanding because only the imperfections that cause you problems will be sanded out... ive screwed up sandjobs before. type a ii and iii both started off pretty rough for me, but both got a lot better.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 16, 2009)

Still can't assemble mine, but if I ever do, I'll throw in my two cents.


----------



## rookie (Nov 17, 2009)

lol why cant you?


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 17, 2009)

rookie said:


> lol why cant you?



Came without screws or springs.


----------



## yockee (Apr 18, 2010)

Actually, the new type A 1 isn't made anymore, and are worth a LOT. Last I read, they were worth $64. You will not find the new A 1 anymore.


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 19, 2010)

yockee said:


> Actually, the new type A 1 isn't made anymore, and are worth a LOT. Last I read, they were worth $64. You will not find the new A 1 anymore.



:fp no real need to bump a year old thread is there?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> yockee said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the new type A 1 isn't made anymore, and are worth a LOT. Last I read, they were worth $64. You will not find the new A 1 anymore.
> ...



If you didnt make that post, this thread would be dead now and people would have ignored it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 20, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > yockee said:
> ...



well, if i bump a thread about a very old competition right now, then people should thank me because it would've been dead and everyone would've ignored it?


----------



## radmin (Apr 21, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> yockee said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the new type A 1 isn't made anymore, and are worth a LOT. Last I read, they were worth $64. You will not find the new A 1 anymore.
> ...



1.) Its not a year old
2.) I found the information useful
3.) So what if it's bumped? If you feel the need to "correct" the poster do it in a PM. I find your post more annoying than the bump by far.


----------

